# Robby The CubeBot (Robot) Paper Model



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

*yes its Robby the CubeBot!!
lol
my own attempt at a "cartoon" Robby

I designed this myself
and its built with 110lb cardstock

















If anyone wants one, you can download it (and the optional stand) through my card model site HERE





















I hope you enjoy it as much as I did designing it!*


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Fun! :thumbsup:

I want to see him carrying a boxy Altaira.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

lunadude said:


> Fun! :thumbsup:
> 
> I want to see him carrying a boxy Altaira.


*aaaalllllllrighty then!*


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

:woohoo::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Makes me smile.


----------



## mikpar (Aug 22, 2013)

*Is this model still available for download anywhere?*

Nice model. Found this site thru Tektonten Papercraft website. Does anyone know if this Robby model is available for download anywhere? 

thanks


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

on my site Dave's Card Creations www.cutandfold.info


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Nicely done. I will check out your site.


----------

